# Steam Civilization V Install



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Alright, I'm an oldschool gamer, you know, back when discs and floppies were cool. Well, I decided I need to try to get with the times, so I tried my hand at the Amazon game download center and got myself Civilization V. I downloaded it via their download software and ran the install. Little did I realize it was Steam.

Anyways, after Steam installed I was prompted to install the game, and everything looked like it would progress alright, then the unthinkable happened...Steam Update...

This update window appeared and I figured, okay, it'll just update the version and then proceed with the install. Well, 8 hours, and a not-so-good night's rest later, I found that the window had errored, saying I wasn't connected to the Internet. I've tried running it several times since the same results. My first instinct was to ask the Steam support for help, but it's been a week without even a whisper from them.

All I want is to install the game so I can play, but the install seems to require Steam to be updated and I can't seem to do that. Does anyone know how I can run the game install, with or without updating the Steam software?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Probably from this point it's best to uninstall an start fresh, if it allows, update Steam before installing the game.


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

I gave that a try, using the install file from the Steam official website, so it should've been the newest version, but just running the Steam software it does the same thing. I can't do anything at all.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try Steam network troubleshooting, you may have to open ports for Steam to connect correctly.> https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=1456-EUDN-2493


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

This is something I can't do. I only have access to the Marine Corps provided network, so I can't make any changes to the connection. Hence my desire to find some way to install the game without the update thing. :S


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's right I forgot about that, I'll bet those ports are blocked on purpose

Civ V requires a Steam connection for DRM I don't know of a way around it.
An Unfortunate Review of Sid Meier's Civilization 5 | Suite101.com


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah! That means that I won't be able to install it! Oh well, thank you for the information. Just another reason for me to avoid Steam games. Always thought of it as a good attempt at preventing copyright infringment, but without any work arounds it's just an annoyance.

I suppose my problem has been solved, thanks to Steams lockdown. ^^'


----------

